# What is this tail types?



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

are they half moon or what?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

They look like deltas to me, but I'm not positive. I could be wrong.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah either Delta or Halfmoon. 

I have a page on my site about tail types if that helps. =D
Sorry gotta promote the site somehow.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

ahh thanks because when i buy them the seller said they are halfmoon but i think not because they dont spread there above fin 180 degrees and by the way i bought a nice buterfly crown tail yesterday but i cant take good pics because the camera is blurry


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish FYI!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah alot of people mislabel halfmoons and deltas. But he's very beautiful.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the difference between a delta and halfmoon betta


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> whats the difference between a delta and halfmoon betta


A delta has a spread of 120 degrees to 170 degrees. A halfmoon has a spread of 180 degrees to 220 degrees (yes they can spread that far). Anything over 180 degrees os condsidered an Over Halfmoon.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

maybe ill post a video of them so that you can determine it clear


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

I just dont video the other betta cuz they just have same tail tyes plus hes scared so i just used the other crowntail to make him flair this is the video hope this can help alot... because im just new to betta plus this kids are just 3 months old or 2 the crowntail seems older because his bigger 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSHlnZDtEjA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLrIVY96b0U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLrIVY96b0U


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> A delta has a spread of 120 degrees to 170 degrees. A halfmoon has a spread of 180 degrees to 220 degrees (yes they can spread that far). Anything over 180 degrees os condsidered an Over Halfmoon.


Just a question with that..

Could it be said that a halfmoon with a 180 degree tail would have better genetics/worth more money?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are BEAUTIFUL bettas. They may be HM and they are just too young to tell yet because their fins aren't through growing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Just a question with that..
> 
> Could it be said that a halfmoon with a 180 degree tail would have better genetics/worth more money?


Well only pure bred halfmoons would be worth a lot. But crowntails can get up to $400 a pair (since they're the newest tail variation).


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Weeee so Expensive on the video that i uploaded that crown tail just cost $1 50php cuz they are not show type they are just normal type all of my bettas just cost $1


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BrOKensHardz said:


> Weeee so Expensive on the video that i uploaded that crown tail just cost $1 50php cuz they are not show type they are just normal type all of my bettas just cost $1


 Ya. Show types can make you go broke


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

yup but im planing to buy show types this is just a test if ill quit or not but when i know how to breed then ill get a show types from breeders here this is the link of the breeder here in the philippines you may not understand the languange but you can look on the pictures
http://www.istorya.net/forums/pets/173840-dirty-south-bettazzz-presents.html


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BrOKensHardz said:


> yup but im planing to buy show types this is just a test if ill quit or not but when i know how to breed then ill get a show types from breeders here this is the link of the breeder here in the philippines you may not understand the languange but you can look on the pictures
> http://www.istorya.net/forums/pets/173840-dirty-south-bettazzz-presents.html


OOH. Dangit!! I'm drooling XD

I usually buy through Aquabid. I want to buy from bettatalk though.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

hahahah by the time that ill be graduated in school ill buy more fancy bettas cuz its adicting


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you really want to drool see these guys: http://bettatalk.com/catalog_new.htm


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

wow very nice they have all of that in here but expensive heheheh


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If I could I'd buy every one of her fish.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

for this time i cant but expensive bettas cuz im only a student huhuhuhuhuh.......


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BrOKensHardz said:


> for this time i cant but expensive bettas cuz im only a student huhuhuhuhuh.......


And I'm not even in high school and I'm breeding...just not very much LOL. I wish I could order more too, but I can't. I guess I'll just have to stick with my red copper double tails...oh darn


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

but lets go back to the topic what tail types are my bettas? halfmoon or delta?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BrOKensHardz said:


> but lets go back to the topic what tail types are my bettas? halfmoon or delta?


Delta...for now. Once they grow up we'll see. Like my black lace male, started as a kinda crappy delta tail and is now an awesome overhalfmoon.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

aHH thanks for the reply my little brother also tells that you can tell right not because its not full grown cuz they are like 2 months old i think because if u put a ruler in top of them the lenght is just 1.9 cm the other one is 1.6cm


----------

